# Into nightlife, fashion, streetwear, or other edgy things? Talk to me...



## Illah (Oct 27, 2006)

So I put this here because I am promoting my site, but I'm also looking for contributors.  Hopefully that's OK 

Grooveeffect is about one year old, and focuses on 'Style, Music, and Events'.  Basically, what we do is highlight what we feel are standouts in the world of urban nightlife and style.  In our short time online we've seen significant growth and things are starting to really develop.

How does it relate to photography?  Well we currently cover events in our 'Gallery' section, but we'd love to do more.  Surf around our site to get and idea of what we do and the types of events and style we tend to lean towards.

Nightlife and Style Gallery

Grooveeffect Homepage

In addition to ourselves, we have contributing photographers and writers in various cities around the country.  We'd love to have more, so if you're interested drop me a line through the site or via PM.  There's no pay involved at this time, but it could be great exposure for your work, and we're often able to secure guestlists and press access to various events and other various perks, such as the samples we received from the Spring 2007 line of an established NYC based designer.  Plus it gives you the chance to network with industry people and whatnot as you're out and about.

If you are the type to take your camera to cool events, or even if you just do some cool and edgy fashion photography, we'd love to hear from you.

--Illah


----------

